# How can we change her sleeping routine?



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

I usually take my girl out at the same time (around 19:00).... but no matter which way I go about it to try and get her use to waking up at that time, she will try to find any corner or hole that she could hide herself in and go back to sleep, after spiking the daylights out of my hands! :shock: 

But when she wakes up at her own time, which can vary between 00:00-02:00, then she is all over the place and energetic. We were awake last night when she finally got up, I took her out and put her on the bed - she huffed and puffed a bit.... but then she was fine; you could stroke her quills, she was climbing up the bed to the pillows, and even trying to eat my boyfriend's hair! :lol: 

I believe when she is in that sort of mood, it is the best time to socialize / handle with her and get her use to us......... but how can we change it from 01:00 to 19:00 ????


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*You can't. *
Hedgehogs are NOCTURNAL, which means they sleep during the day and play at night.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Hedgehogs are active at night and you can't change that. The times you want her to be active are not going to work. I wake mine around 20:00 and keep them up until 22:00. At first they want to snuggle and sleep and as time goes on they wake up and are more active. 

If you take yours out late in the evening, do you take her out in a well lit room? If yes, try dimming the lights. Most hedgehogs will want to hide when it is brightly lit. Dimming the lights can help encourage them to be a bit more active. But you need to get used to interacting with an animal that is active at night.


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Hedgehogs are active at night and you can't change that. The times you want her to be active are not going to work. I wake mine around 20:00 and keep them up until 22:00. At first they want to snuggle and sleep and as time goes on they wake up and are more active.
> 
> If you take yours out late in the evening, do you take her out in a well lit room? If yes, try dimming the lights. Most hedgehogs will want to hide when it is brightly lit. Dimming the lights can help encourage them to be a bit more active. But you need to get used to interacting with an animal that is active at night.


I know that they are nocturnal, I have no issue with that..... I thought it was possible to get them into a routine to wake up a bit earlier in the evenings  
We have also taken her out for about 2hrs to let her wake up on her own...... but again, she will sleep the majority of time and won't fully wake up until it is early in the morning.

The light is always dimmed / off.... the only light in the room will come from the TV, and I don't know if even that is too much for her?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is best when watching TV to have a light on as the flash from the TV in a darkened room can scare them. 

Sleeping a lot is normal for a baby but even if you get her up and she just sleeps on you, she is still up and with you and getting into a routine.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I get my hedgehog out of his cadge at about 17:30 and let him sleep. Sometimes I will wake him up a little earlier and give him a foot bath then let him sleep. At about 19:00 I try my best to keep him awake; he usually runs around trying to find a good spot to sleep. After doing this for two months now he even runs around in his cadge when I put him back in and then sometime after 5:00 he goes back to sleep.

Oh another thing I do sometimes is have Herisson sleep in my hoodie while I am doing things around the house.


----------



## Ash88 (Nov 2, 2008)

hedgie love said:


> Oh another thing I do sometimes is have Herisson sleep in my hoodie while I am doing things around the house.


I think Snuffles would have a heart attack if I had her like that while I was working / walking around! She would also probably try and jump out :lol:


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

my male hedgehog LOVES the light, 
if i take him in a dim room all he will do is lay around and sleep
but as soon as i turn on the lights a bit more, he runs round 

...is there something wrong with him?

my other one hates the light, like all other hedgehogs.


----------

